# Jugs And Bulkheads



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

When I read about jugs and catfishing I am new to all this do you look for shad along bulkheads, then set the jugs out, how far out and how many? Any concerns of home owners and fishing in front of their house with your jugs.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Fish where the fish are, from right on the bulkhead to out in 40 ft deep water. Max of 100 hooks per person. Don't care much what the homeowners think about it, though if I'm fishing at night I try to be extra quiet out of courtesy. The few homeowners I've seen out and about are more interested in watching us catch fish than anything.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Just respect there property and try not to be to loud.They don't own the water and most get a kick out of watching you catch fish.If you are concerned about it there is alot of bulk heads without homes on them.Also shallow wooded shoreline can be just as good as bulk heads if they holding bait.The area I fish on Livingston and do real well in the spring has a wooded shoreline.


----------



## Catfisher74 (Apr 12, 2008)

I live on The Fox river in Illinois so you may call it something else.

When you say BULKHEAD whould that be a sea or retaining wall?


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Do you guys think the fishing will be good this eveniing on Conroe against the bulk heads?

Andy


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

You might try www.fishingtx.com to learn about jugging and fishing the bulheads at conroe. Lot's of cat fishing entusiast on that forum.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks again for the great info.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Bulkheads are a morning bite. The evening bite probably won't start until after sundown. But, you never know unless you go. I think you can always catch atleast a few on the bulkheads no matter what time of day it is.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks capn. I will probalby be out there this evening just got to get out!


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

They are on the bulkheads right now. If you are fishing with rod and reel make sure you have your drag set cause the hybrids are there also.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Is it best to cast right up to the bulkhead with a shad on the bottom or back in the little deeper water and keep off bottom?


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

On conroe it is my experience that it is best to get it right up against the bulkheads. But if your out there try it both ways and see what works best for you.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Right on the bulkheads is best, use a slip cork and hang it 18-24 inches down. And shad is the best bait, because you will catch the occasional hybrid or white bass in there with the catfish.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Went yesterday evening using shrimp under a cork tried many bulkheads. I launched out of stowaway marina and fished the bulkheads south of there. Did not have the first bite fished until about 8:30, I could not find any bait busting the surface but I guess that is why they call it fishing not catching. Should I be trying a different strategy or just keep grinding?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Try what works, not what doesn't!  Morning bite will be better than evening. Windward shorelines are typically, but not always, better than protected shorelines. If you can go every day bait yourself a hole and you'll just about guarantee yourself atleast a handful.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

I drove the boat to the windward side of the lake down the 1097 bridge and boy it was rough! have you guys had good luck at the bulkheads around stowaway in the past or should I try a different part of the lake?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Use shad


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Any bulkheads with atleast 3 foot of water should produce.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the advice capn & shadslinger I have managed to catch a few!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Do you use shad mostly and I guess they are mostly fresh dead, also do you double hook and fish on bottom near the bulkhead, and a trolling motor is an advantage because you can troll along bulkheads and probably would not anchor?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Catfisher74 said:


> I live on The Fox river in Illinois so you may call it something else.
> 
> When you say BULKHEAD whould that be a sea or retaining wall?


Yes, to prevent erosion of your very valuable property!


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Caught 4 yesterday catfish against the bulkheads after launching at Scotts Ridge and working the shorline toward the main lake using worms. Couldnt find any shad or minners. Also picked up 9 bream fishing without a cork. I guess you use what you can find.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

RAYSOR said:


> Do you use shad mostly and I guess they are mostly fresh dead, also do you double hook and fish on bottom near the bulkhead, and a trolling motor is an advantage because you can troll along bulkheads and probably would not anchor?


Yes, yes, no, yes. 

Dead, fresh caught shad, fished under a slip cork, using trolling motor to keep moving. We never stay in one spot unless they are hitting as soon as it hits the water.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The spot that I have been catching catfish has been pretty consistant in this one spot so I anchor, plus I don't have a trolling motor, and you have to cast with 12" of the rocks, or better yet 9". Anything more than a foot away in the early morning and it takes a while to get a bite, but it is instant if you get on the rocks. T
Two weeks ago I took friends with less skills than me and I had to repostion the boat untill they could swing the bait out and be within a foot of the rocks, then they began to haul them in pretty well.
For those catfishermen who like a little varity, especially after the morning bite is over, the whites have shwon back up in the lake's south end, Lake Livingston that is.
SS


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank You for the valuable info, Ray


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> The spot that I have been catching catfish has been pretty consistant in this one spot so I anchor, plus I don't have a trolling motor,


With the spotty bulkhead bite we've had, that trolling motor is invaluable. When it's really hot and heavy and they are hitting it as soon as the bait hit's the water, we'll anchor. When it gets slower, you'll still get quick bites by fishing corners of boat stalls, stairs, shady spots, or other isolated cover. The more you move the more of them you can cover. If the cork ain't down within a minute I'm moving it!

At night, we'll anchor and let the fish work to us using lighted corks.


----------

